# Hijacked VLCC Samho Dream turns pirate mothership



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> Busan: Somali pirates could be planning to use the hijacked South Korean VLCC Samho Dream as a mothership the International Maritime Bureau (IMB) warned yesterday.....


Further details here....


http://www.seatradeasia-online.com/News/6072.html


----------

